# Refund on Gift Voucher



## Clav (17 Jun 2010)

Hi, I got my son a Graduation present of a €250 gift voucher from Meteor as he needed a new phone and I knew he would want to pick it out himself. In the meantime before I gave him the voucher he bought himself a new phone. I went back to get my money back but they said no it is there policy not to give refunds on vouchers. I argued that only on sunday i used Visa to pay for the voucher and all thay had to do was swipe it and recredit the card (which they would not do... it seems simple to me!!! and it would not cost them or lose them any money). This way they have lost a customer and I'll move my kids from Meteor and they will lose more money. It seems bad customer realtions to me and does not make good business sense. is ther anything I can do to get my money back? By the way the voucher is only a printout with a code number, the €250 on it and a name, but no terms and conditions does this make a difference?


----------



## Pat Bateman (17 Jun 2010)

Changing one's mind isn't grounds for a refund.

And why should a store offer refunds in relation to vouchers?

The staff in the store are just doing their job. Can you not use the voucher to buy call credit for your kids and get your money back that way?

Your story hardly seems grounds for waging war against Meteor.


----------



## Towger (17 Jun 2010)

Not a hope.


----------



## Clav (17 Jun 2010)

Hardly waging war!! 

I have no problem with the staff, they are just following rules!

I just think it's bad customer relations when it would be very easy to just refund the money - they don't lose out, it doesn't cost them a cent and €250 is not easy to come by for me.


----------



## Pat Bateman (17 Jun 2010)

Clav said:


> Hardly waging war!!
> 
> I have no problem with the staff, they are just following rules!
> 
> I just think it's bad customer relations when it would be very easy to just refund the money - they don't lose out, it doesn't cost them a cent and €250 is not easy to come by for me.


 
I would consider switching your family's phones away from Meteor "waging war".

They do lose out. They've made a sale and you're asking them to give up that sale. Staff should be protective of company funds.

Is your son on a bill pay or pre pay plan? Could he use the €250 to purchase call credit as your gift? That way you're not out of pocket.


----------



## Clav (17 Jun 2010)

I see your point about the sale.

I have got intouch with Meteor and they are ringing me tomorrow with a conclusion.


----------



## Leo (17 Jun 2010)

Clav said:


> I have got intouch with Meteor and they are ringing me tomorrow with a conclusion.


 
That's a good approach. Keep a level head and explain how much business you send their way. 

They are not legally obliged to offer you anything, but may choose to facilitate you as a gesture of good will.
Leo


----------



## paddyc (18 Jun 2010)

If they don't decide to give you a refund, do you know anyone else who is due to buy an new phone who may buy the voucher from you ?


----------



## Clav (18 Jun 2010)

Not a bad idea, I'll ask around.
Meteor haven't phoned me yet with an answer!


----------



## CatherineB (20 Jun 2010)

You could sell it on gumtree or a family member on meteor due to buy a enw phone? I don't think you'll get a refund, stores are very picky about gift cards and where I work they can't be refunded and we refund goodwill- phone shops don't. Bear in mind that even the managers of the shop cannot go by their own perogative and this would have to be done by corporate/ with their permission.


----------



## Armada (21 Jun 2010)

Clav said:


> . I argued that only on sunday i used Visa to pay for the voucher and all thay had to do was swipe it and recredit the card (which they would not do... it seems simple to me!!! and it would not cost them or lose them any money).


 

Actually they would lose out... they already have paid a commission fee to Visa because you paid by Visa (probably somewhere in the region of 1-1.5%) and they would be paying it a second time if they were to recredit your card.


----------



## Clav (21 Jun 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. 

Meteor never rang me back as thay promised they would (maybe they ran out of credit)

I think the best way is to give it to someone I know is going to get a phone and use the balance for credit!

Thanks


----------



## Amerden (21 Jun 2010)

Armada said:


> Actually they would lose out... they already have paid a commission fee to Visa because you paid by Visa (probably somewhere in the region of 1-1.5%) and they would be paying it a second time if they were to recredit your card.


 
No, its the "Net Amount" i.e. Sales less refunds, that the charges are applied to.


----------

